# Step one...



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Pika (Petite Fusee's Pika Van Arek) passed her certification as an operational avalanche dog by the RCMP today.

Pika is out of Geoff Empey's "Sasha" and Konnie Hein's "Juice". Both hard working FR dogs, as well as Juice being a certified FEMA disaster search dog.

Special thanks to Geoff for trusting me with her!

Thanks to *all of you* that have held my hand, offered advice and helped with all the bumps on the road so far that come from a super motivated, high drive little bitch!

Lots more training to accomplish...this is really only the beginning.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kickass....Congrats...


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats and bet you've made Geoff and Konnie pretty proud.

T


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Congrats...Have fun be safe


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats--I bet that is a tough test.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> \\/


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Way to go!!


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Great job Jennifer and Pika!! It is a nice feeling to pass a big test.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome! \\/


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

Super awesome!! Vandal send his sis a big hug , well not really a hug but maybe a snap in the face,, lol , 
great job Jenn!!!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

So good to hear! congrats!


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

U go girl =D>


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sooooo cool! Congratulations!


----------



## Nikki M Williams (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats ,[-o< Best of luck to you and Pika in the future, stay safe.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Nice, your dog has a cool job, nice of her to let you tag along


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

!!!fantabulous!!!


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

Huge Congratulations! With all of the avalanche deaths this winter, Pika's skills and your dedication are surely needed!



Carolyn


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

congrats jennifer! geez, they seem to grow up SO fast.....


----------

